# Suche jemanden zum Werben



## KaWuschKusch (17. April 2016)

Heyo,

 

ich suche jemanden, den ich werben kann.

Ich besitze mit meinen Freunden eine Gilde auf dem Realm Blackmoore, Horde.

Leider sind meine Freunde momentan inaktiv, da alle (inklusive mir) studieren und nicht immer Zeit zum Zocken haben.

Ich habe momentan etwas mehr Zeit und wollte bevor Legion kommt noch ein, zwei Chars hochleveln.

Also falls ihr Lust habt mit mir zu Leveln, immer gerne doch!

Als Vorteil, wenn ihr mit mir Levelt wäre, dass ihr schon in einer Gilde seid, in der viele Leute sind die sich gut in WoW auskennen und schon teilweise seit Classic zocken.

Also wenn die Raidzeit, bzw. PvP in Legion wieder beginnt, werden wir am Start sein und ihr hättet gute Chancen für einen Platz in der Raidstamm bzw. RBG-Gruppe.

Natürlich kommt es noch auf euren Skill an.

 

Aber so oder so, ich werbe jeden der Lust hat! Ob Neuling oder Veteran! Ich weise euch gerne in das Spiel ein, wenn ihr euch nicht auskennt.

 

Wenn ihr Interesse habt oder mehr erfahren wollt, dann meldet euch einfach hier per PM, unter dem Post oder per B-Net-Tag (Ritschi #2545)

 

 

Freundliche Grüße und vielleicht bis bald!


----------

